# Run a recip saw on a dimmer switch?



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Harbor Freight has a router speed switch that I would try in your situation. It just lowers the voltage. I use it to turn the suction down in my shop vac, but it sounds like it would work for you.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Sounds like you tried a lighting dimmer switch. You need a VS motor controller.
I have one I built from a VS fan switch that so far has not burnt up any of my power tools. But you can buy them as Mort said


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

If you check the recip saw's instruction manual it should talk about extension cord size/length. This kind of ties into what you are trying to do i.e. the tool won't be happy running on reduced power....not good for the motor. You may potentially damage the saw's motor.
Just curious, what are you making 1000's of cuts in?


----------



## JACK HOTTEL (Dec 15, 2011)

Dimmers distort the waveform, which many loads do not like. I believe a variable transformer (Variac) would solve your problem. Plenty available new and used. Get one rated for the voltage and current your saw can draw.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A recip. saw is not the tool I would use for a delicate cut.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With the saw secured and the work manipulated by hand rather than the saw, I've adjusted and reached the desirable saw speed with a Quick Grip clamp.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would go buy the HF scrolling saw......it's for hobby use. Fine blade....nice large stable surface.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Before making thousands of cuts at a significantly lower speed, I would talk with the mfg tech support.

My guess is they will tell you that the saw is designed for limited operation at reduced speed. Prolonged operation at the reduced speed will overheat and damage the saw.

If you describe these thousands of cuts, someone here may know of a better tool for the job.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Delicate cuts at reduced speed, are made on a scroll saw, but whatever you do don't try that Harbor freight saw, the vibration it produces will make it unusable.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

QUOTE - Is there a way to do this successfully? QUOTE.

Go to an electrical supply house and get a electronic motor speed controller.
Make sure it can handle the current the saw uses.

Be carefull you do not over heat the saw
Less speed means less air thru it
Which means more heat.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Your real name isn't DEXTER by chance, is it?


----------



## Resolute (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the great ideas folks I really appreciate it all. I'm feeling pretty confident that one of these is going to solve the issue.

For the curious among you, I'm making partial cuts in aged PVC that's quite brittle and spread over 200 acres in am irrigation system. It's a Band-Aid solution to buy a couple of years for my Sister on a farm she's just getting started.

The "DEXTER" comment was awesome but don't fret, no nefarious intent here.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

you need a motor controller dimmer like the ones they sell for fans, but they are more expensive that lights ones


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A reciprocating saw will smoke a ceiling fan speed controller about as fast as it did the dimmer.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

200 acres? Are there electrical outlets scattered throughout the 200 acres? How long an extension cord were you planning on? Too long and the saw motor will suffer. Is this to create a soaker system? How about drilling small holes in the PVC? Gather up all your friends and tell them to bring their cordless drills.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

or at least use a cordless recip saw


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> A reciprocating saw will smoke a ceiling fan speed controller about as fast as it did the dimmer.


i already use them on industrial 15A drills on a machine, if you choose 20A ones with heatsink it will do fine


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Could you post a link to one of the 20amp *ceiling fan* speed controls you are talking about ?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Not sure why I didn't think of this before, but my Milwaukee Sawzall has both a VS trigger and a thumb wheel that will reduce max speed. My saw is 20 years old, but here is todays version.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-15-Amp-Super-SAWZALL-Reciprocating-Saw-6538-21/202101594


----------

